# 480 miles+14 hours=big grin!



## Lou_m (Jul 28, 2006)

After changing my car a few weeks ago and my mate buying the same car 1 week later we decided to go for a bit of a blast round the Highlands. I move down to Lincoln in a weeks time so it was always going to be a last minute decision to go for a blast.

After reading some of the treads on here recently it was always going to be a route round the North West. However as we only had 1 day we didnt know how far we'd get.

We started and headed up to Perth then followed the A85 to Connel. Up the A828 to join the A82 then proceeding through Fort William, Spean Bridge till Invergarry. We then joined the A87 and followed it as far as Auchtertyre where we joined the A890 to Achnasheen. Turned west onto the amazing A832 towards Loch Gairloch. We followed the A832 round to the A835 and followed that to the A9 just north of Inverness. By the time we got to Inverness it was dark and raining pretty hard so it was with sad hearts we decided to just head back home down the A9.

So we left home at 0700 and got back at 2100 after 480 miles. Got 30.5mpg and averaged 48.5 mph although we did sit in roadworks at Fort William for 30 mins.

Cant wait to do it again next summer, although we'll take a couple of days next time so we can stop and enjoy more of the scenery, rather than being pushed for time and thinking that the logging truck that we spent 20 mins behind on the single track road is catching up again!

Not as many photos as others and it was all a bit grey but hope you like.


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks really great. Would love to do that myself sometime, how's the wee Clio anyway ? 
Would be a good route for a summer run with lots of people.


----------



## Lou_m (Jul 28, 2006)

AllyRS said:


> Looks really great. Would love to do that myself sometime, how's the wee Clio anyway ?
> Would be a good route for a summer run with lots of people.


Its fantastic on these roads, with just enough power and loads of grip even when the roads were damp. The only problem with having a big group is that the group could get quite split up. In some areas the roads are single track and overtake chances can be few and far between. However if your taking a couple of days you wont be pushing on as much.


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

Great pics I cant wait till our next trip up north end of May. Thats some drive 14hr's. 

We did 9hrs to ullapool and that was enough in the summer in blue sky. But we had lots of wee stops. Then it was another six or seven the next day but we left 7am so the road were empty. :thumb: all the way to Durness.

Did you not hop over the pass to applecross?


----------



## Lou_m (Jul 28, 2006)

Would have loved to do Applecross but we knew it was going to be a long enough day. Gives us something to look forward to on the next trip.


----------



## Heritage-Wax (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow !, what a drive! Sounds like you had ALOT of fun! I am verrrry jealous that those roads are so close to you

P.S. both 200's look great! Does yours have the cup pack? How harsh is the ride?

Tom


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Some awesome looking roads and scenery there. :thumb:

Thanks for sharing.

Tony


----------



## Lou_m (Jul 28, 2006)

Heritage-Wax said:


> Wow !, what a drive! Sounds like you had ALOT of fun! I am verrrry jealous that those roads are so close to you
> 
> P.S. both 200's look great! Does yours have the cup pack? How harsh is the ride?
> 
> Tom


Yes, very lucky!

Both cars have the cup pack fitted and Recaro seats and I was never sore or uncomfortable at any point. The ride is quite stiff but its not crashy unlike some cars with after market suspension kits. However im sure any passengers might have a different opinion!

The cars just dont roll in corners, it was almost funny watching how flat and controlled they stayed when pushing on.


----------



## Heritage-Wax (Mar 25, 2009)

Lou_m said:


> Yes, very lucky!
> 
> Both cars have the cup pack fitted and Recaro seats and I was never sore or uncomfortable at any point. The ride is quite stiff but its not crashy unlike some cars with after market suspension kits. However im sure any passengers might have a different opinion!
> 
> The cars just dont roll in corners, it was almost funny watching how flat and controlled they stayed when pushing on.


The options you have are pretty much the only ones worth having as far as I can see. I hope to get one in the new year, toying with getting the cup and adding a/c or going 'normal' and adding the cup pack. I am yet to see a basic cup version in the flesh yet to decide whether it's a step too far (interior quality wise). Also need to find a dealer who keen on a deal 

I agree with comments above - your colour is definitely the best :thumb:


----------



## Lou_m (Jul 28, 2006)

I think the sport will be easier to sell on in the future, and it's nice having all the toys. Keyless entry, cruise control(which I use quite a lot) reach adjustable steering wheel(think the cup is fixed reach)auto wipers and lights. I also dont like the non-colour coded strips on the cup.

Just call me fussy!!


----------



## Heritage-Wax (Mar 25, 2009)

Yea I'm leaning towards that option as I think I would regret it


----------



## nig63 (Jan 24, 2006)

How do you find the build quality have you had any problems with them . I had a Clio trophy and loved the way it handled but it kept letting me down . Have an S3 at the moment but its a bit wobbly in the corners . Great trip would love to do that .


----------



## Lou_m (Jul 28, 2006)

I've not had any problems so far. Its a lot more grown up in terms of refinement and materials compaired to the 172 cup I had a few years ago.


----------



## nig63 (Jan 24, 2006)

I am liking the look of the new Megane 250 . One thing Renault does well and that's make a great handling car .


----------



## Lou_m (Jul 28, 2006)

Yeah, looks interesting! I wonder if the next RS Clio will be turbo'ed. Seems like a lot of manufacturers are going down that route for economy and emissions.


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

Looks like alot of fun!!
What brings you down to my neck of the woods?
AC:thumb:


----------



## Pimms (Aug 21, 2009)

some fantastic pics there mate, and the cars look lush :thumb:


----------



## Lou_m (Jul 28, 2006)

andycole said:


> Looks like alot of fun!!
> What brings you down to my neck of the woods?
> AC:thumb:


Work! Will be down there till June I guess. Not many mountains down that way I'm told...


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

nice cars and pics, scotland rules


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

One of my favourite drives Lou. Glad you had a good time and thanks for sharing the pics. Cars look great too!

Good luck in Lincoln, a nice wee town too!:thumb:


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

Lou_m said:


> Work! Will be down there till June I guess. Not many mountains down that way I'm told...


One "Steep Hill" and not many mountains, some great B roads when the sun comes out again next year!!
Cheers
AC:thumb:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Amazing! I'd love to do similar.. 

Hey, I'm only 10 minutes down the road from Lincs. You should pop over and say "hi" and I'll show you round some PROPER roads. :thumb:


----------



## T4_ANNI (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice thread!


----------



## Lou_m (Jul 28, 2006)

Jim W said:


> Amazing! I'd love to do similar..
> 
> Hey, I'm only 10 minutes down the road from Lincs. You should pop over and say "hi" and I'll show you round some PROPER roads. :thumb:


I may just take you up on that! Besides I'll struggle to take all my detailing kit down so will need to find some friendly detailers who wont mind me washing my car. Either that or I'll just have to wait till June to wash it again.......:lol:


----------



## willrob60 (Aug 7, 2009)

Welcome to my world, been up most of those hills around you, and blasted through most of those glens in my CTR GT.
PS dont tell everyone or it will get busy.
Applecross is stunning did it last summer and camped there. amazing hairpin bends..


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

>


i was there a few days before i left for the states, tis 5 minutes from my friends house 

looked like a great trip!


----------



## Lou_m (Jul 28, 2006)

Yeah, im normally up that way with the mountain bike so i was good to go and enjoy the roads for a change.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

they roads are amazing, i love going up to Ullapool just for the drive!


----------

